# trzy monitory/klawiatury/myszy/karty dzwiękowe

## bartmarian

Witam,

czy ktoś próbował z jednego PC korzystać w np trzy osoby ?

Z tego co wiem, że działa, to dwie oddzielne sesje X-ów - sam używam,

ale z jedną klawiaturą i jedną myszą, więc z przypisaniem klaw/myszy do

poszczególnych sekcji nie powinno być problemu, a z dźwiękiem ?

Ok, może co bym chciał osiągnąć:

- jeden PC

- trzy karty graficzne, po jednym monitorze do każdej

- trzy karty dźwiękowe (przypisane do użytkownika)

- trzy klawiatury i myszy

- trzy oddzielne logowania do systemu, dla ułatwienia - 2 x kde, gnome  :Smile: 

Jak sądzicie, lepiej wybrać np: 3x nvidia, czy wymieszać różne ? ew. jakie (doświadczenia?)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

Nah, usmialem sie.

Przeczytaj o linux terminal server project, tam dowiesz sie to, czego potrzebujesz.

a z kart graficznych, to kup taka, ktora ma mozliwosc wpiecia 3 monitorow. Nie mozesz miec wiecej niz jedenj niezaleznej karty (pomijam hybrid engine). Mozesz miec kilka kart w sli lub specjalne nvidia tesle ktore mozesz sobie poutykac chyba nawet bez laczenia ich. Jestem prawie pewien, ze nawet nie zbootujesz systemu z 1x ati i 1x nvidia.

3 karty dzwiekowe - do tego jakies pulseaudio (ktorego nie lubie) lub moze jakies fancy bajery w .asoundrc na koncie kazdego usera i ma to szanse dzialac.

----------

## bartmarian

LTSP używam, jest to dokładnie to czego nie potrzebuję  :Wink: 

PC stoi w domu (kilkunasto metrowe kable usb i hdmi - da adę, sprawdziłem)

i ma za zadanie oprócz trzymania kopii zapasowych

obsługiwać XBMC na dwóch TV FullHD (z założeniem, że jednocześnie

wyświetlają co innego) i jednym monitorze w kuchni dla tvtime/mp3/tuba itp

Podejrzewam, że nie odpalę ati i nv zamkniętych jednocześnie, ale nie o to chodziło,

do 2x 1080 chciałem użyć nv a trzecia mogła by być inna...

W między czasie rozwiązałem problem z kartami, wykorzystam na podstawową

grafikę GT275 (mam) i GT200 (mam) na kuchnię, z dźwiękiem mam nadzieję

będzie wykonalne itd.

Ogólnie chodziło mi bardziej, czy ktoś robił coś podobnego, jakie ew niespodzianki

mogę napotkać... np: problem występował z pulseaudio gdy miałem dwie identyczne

karty dzwiękowe, PA widział je jako jedną, a używam dźwięku klient/serwer po lan

(netbook... z 5.1 i Logitech Z-550  :Smile:  ) ale nigdy nie próbowałem przypisywać dźwiękowej

do usera ani też odpalić dwóch sesji z różnymi środowiskami - kde, gnome

Przy okazji, dlaczego nie zbootuję systemu z ati+nv ? zakładając, że użyję otwartych modułów

powinno się udać (ale wydajność itd..), owszem nie sprawdzałem, ale wg sieci google

ludki wykorzystują ati do 3d a nv do fizyki (a nv zablokowała to w drv, tu oczywiście o win mowa)

Na chwilę obecną posiadam podobną konfigurację, tzn mniej rozbudowaną,

1x FullHD + monitor 1680x1050, jedna klaw/mysz na całość, dwa razy dźwięk, różnica taka,

że zalogowana jest jedna osoba, dźwięku do użytkownika przypisywać nie muszę.

(jest pewna nieścisłość, ale nie chce mi się opisywać/rysować idealnie co i jak, bo to nie ma znaczenia)

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jestem prawie pewien, ze nawet nie zbootujesz systemu z 1x ati i 1x nvidia.

 

Poczytaj o Hydra Technology  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> Nie mozesz miec wiecej niz jedenj niezaleznej karty (pomijam hybrid engine).

 

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Nie mozesz miec wiecej niz jedenj niezaleznej karty (pomijam hybrid engine). 

 

Hydra Technology != Hybrid Engine

Poza tym, komputer taki powinien bez problemu wystartowac, przynajmniej nowsze konstrukcje...

----------

